# Cutter Training Videos Online (Great Garment Graphics)



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I happened upon the Great Garment Graphics Digital Seminar site today and found a lot of educational info!

I felt it would help those of us new and experienced to view cutter videos, as it may improve the way someone uses their cutter. There are videos about pricing garments, cutting for sign makers and potential markets.

Site address for the videos:
Great Garment Graphics Seminar

If you noticed, this site lists _free_ cutter and CAD seminars across the US for people to learn about a variety of things relating to CAD cutting. Don't miss out, I think this is some great info to behold!

Site for seminar schedule & registration:
Great Garment Graphics Seminar

Enjoy!

AB

_NOTE: You may have a few site challenges if you're running a Mac OS and not using MSIE as your browser. I've run into some challenges using Mac OS X Tiger and Firefox 2.0.0.11 on this site but working around it and have reported it. If you encounter site errors upon registration, most likely you've been registered but don't know it until you go back to the home page after registration and test your login. When attempting to view the full videos, you are required to login and again may get an error. If you do, reload the home page and you should have full video access._


----------

